# Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?



## Bitzi (13. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde #h

Bin ja relative neu hier und hoffe ich bin im richtigen Bereich des Forums mit meinem Anliegen .Ich weiß dieses Thema gibt es hier schon.

Folgendes . Ich habe mir gestern meinen Neuen Fischereischein abgeholt . Den weißen  . Der ist ja nun meines wissens ein lebenlang Gültig . Man muß nur die Fischereiabgabe verlängern.
Wohne ja im Bundesland Brandenburg möchte aber gerne in nächster Zeit nach Sachsen Anhalt ziehen. 

Kann ich einfach in Sachen-Anhalt zur Unteren Fischereibehörde gehen und den ohne Probleme umschreiben lassen ?

Oder

Muß ich dann die Prüfung neu machen ?

Es ist ja von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich wie das gehandhabt wird. 
zb wenn man in Brandenburg wohnt und zieht nach Bayern muß man die Fischereiprüfung neu machen.

Grüssle


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Gude!

Am sichersten ist es, direkt bei der Gemeinde in SA wo Du hinziehen möchtest vorher anzufragen um Stress zu vermeiden. Alles andere ist leider kalter Kaffee... #h


----------



## friggler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



Bitzi schrieb:


> zb wenn man in Brandenburg wohnt und zieht nach Bayern muß man die Fischereiprüfung neu machen.
> 
> Grüssle



Nein, stimmt nicht. Die Sportfischerprüfung ALLER anderen Bundesländer wird in Bayern anerkannt!

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



friggler schrieb:


> Nein, stimmt nicht. Die Sportfischerprüfung ALLER anderen Bundesländer wird in Bayern anerkannt!


Ja aber nicht wenn Du deinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegst, dann musst Du die Prüfung neu machen! :c


----------



## friggler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Nein, auch das stimmt so nicht.
Richtig ist :
Der bayerischen Fischerprüfung gleichgestellt sind die Fischerprüfungen aller anderen Bundesländer. Somit können auch Bewerber aus anderen Bundesländern einen Fischereischein in Bayern erhalten, wenn sie nachweisen können, dass sie die Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland erfolgreich abgelegt haben und zum Zeitpunkt des Ablegens der Fischerprüfung ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatten.

Also wenn Du nach Bayer ziehst brauchst Du KEINE neue Prüfung zu machen.
Findest Du alles auf:
http://portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1112


----------



## Bitzi (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht wenn Du deinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegst, dann musst Du die Prüfung neu machen! :c



Ganz genau so haben die mir das bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde in Neuruppin gesagt.

Grüssle


----------



## friggler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



Bitzi schrieb:


> Ganz genau so haben die mir das bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde in Neuruppin gesagt.
> 
> Grüssle



Da kann der Beamte durchaus Recht haben...

...aber nur wenn er mehr zu sagen hat als die Landesregierung und das bayrische Fischereigesetz #c

Nicht alles was dir ein Behördenangestellter erzählt muss richtig sein!
Die og. Seite (portal-fischerei.de) ist eine Seite der Bundesministeriums mit allen Landesgesetzen, da würde Ich denjenigen mal fragen auf welcher Grundlage das basieren soll, und mir das schriftlich geben lassen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

@friggler

Die Sache ist halt nur die, mit der Umsetzung in die Praxis auf dem Amt dort vor Ort.


----------



## Parasol (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht wenn Du deinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegst, dann musst Du die Prüfung neu machen! :c


 
Hallo,

Zanderfänger hat recht, Fischereischeine anderer Länder werden in Bayern akzeptiert, solange der Inhaber nicht in Bayern seinen Wohnsitz hat. Sonst muß ein bay. F-Schein ausgestellt werden, entweder mit einer F-Prüfung in Bayern oder einer in Bayern anerkannten, gleichwertigen Prüfung eines anderen Landes. Welche F-Prüfungen in Bayern als gleichwertig anerkannt werden, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Martin1247 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Moin,

ist es nicht wirklich albern??? Fischereischeine unterschiedlich hin oder her, jeder der das Teil länger als 5 Monate hat weiß doch sowieso nichts mehr von Gesetzen und dem ganzen Kram.

Wenn ich als Tourist in MV angel kann ich mir das Teil für 28 Tage kaufen. Ist ein Wiederspruch in sich ODER. Außerdem wiederspricht es dem Gleichstellungs- Prinzip. 

In Brandenburg braucht man keinen Schein, wenn man auf Friedfische angelt. Für Raubfische jedoch muß man einen haben. WARUM???

Ich bin dafür den Fischereischein, durch Prüfung, ganz abzuschaffen. In anderen Ländern funktioniert es doch auch prima.
Wenn ich an Frankreich denke, da ist alles bestens am Wasser.
Obwohl man dort keine Prüfung ablegen muß, sind die Angler sehr vernünftig und es herscht kein Chaos am Wasser.

Also für was ist die Prüfung gut, außer als Geldquelle???


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Moin Mitangler/innen,

meines Wissens ist es wie folgt:
Hat ein Sportkamerad/in seine F-Prüfung abgelegt und daraufhin seinen Fischereischein erhalten, also in dem Bundesland mit Hauptwohnsitz, so gilt dieser. Beim Umzug muss dieser Fischereischein umgehend umgeschrieben werden (einige Bundesländer bieten hier m.W. Jahresfrist, dieses jedoch nur unter Vorbehalt). Grundsätzlich ist das Umschreiben einer
*Fischereierlaubnis *unter Vorlage *der bestandenen Fischereiprüfung *problemlos möglich. Ich hörte zwar davon, dass unsere bajuwarischen Freunde/innen hier Probleme haben, doch grundsätzlich bedarf es *keiner* Neuprüfung.

Anders sieht es aus wenn man seine Fischereiprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland als dem des Hauptwohnsitzes ablegt, hier stellen sich einzelne Behörden oftmals quer und bekommen nach Landesrecht auch Recht gesprochen.

*Fazit:*
Durch Umzug bedingte Umschreibung sollten keine Probleme entstehen, ansonsten die regionalen Voraussetzungen im Voraus prüfen.

Petri

Peter


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Jo Beuz, die Bayern wollen sich halt nicht die Milch aus dem Kaffee saufen lassen. 

Trotzdem liebe ich unsere Freunde vom Weißwurst Äquator aus der sicheren Ferne und dort im Urlaub. :vik:


----------



## marmis0205 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Ein Freund von mir ist von Niedersachsen nach Nordrhein Vandalen gezogen, gab beim Umschreiben keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Bitzi (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Moin moin @all

Habe mich jetzt schlau gemacht und werde den Fischereischein nicht umschreiben lassen bin jetzt im Verein in Osterburg(DAV)
GYibt keine Probleme. Habe mich gleich mit dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden in verbindung gesetzt und der hat sich Erkundigt.

MFG Bitzi


----------



## Leif (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht wenn Du deinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegst, dann musst Du die Prüfung neu machen! :c



Das stimmt nicht.
Kam aus NRW und wohne jetzt mit Hauptwohnsitz in Bayern.
Du musst nur beweisen können, das du den lehrgang gemacht hast und nicht nur die Prüfung.


----------



## rainerle (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Zitat: friggler 
.......Richtig ist :
Der bayerischen Fischerprüfung gleichgestellt sind die Fischerprüfungen aller anderen Bundesländer. Somit können auch Bewerber aus anderen Bundesländern einen Fischereischein in Bayern erhalten, wenn sie nachweisen können, dass sie die Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland erfolgreich abgelegt haben und zum Zeitpunkt des Ablegens der Fischerprüfung ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatten 

Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen - das war so, ist so und wird bis zur nächsten Änderung des Bay.Fischereigesetzes nebst Durchführungsverordnun (AVFiG) auch so bleiben.


----------



## antonio (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



friggler schrieb:


> Nein, auch das stimmt so nicht.
> Richtig ist :
> Der bayerischen Fischerprüfung gleichgestellt sind die Fischerprüfungen aller anderen Bundesländer. Somit können auch Bewerber aus anderen Bundesländern einen Fischereischein in Bayern erhalten, wenn sie nachweisen können, dass sie die Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland erfolgreich abgelegt haben und zum Zeitpunkt des Ablegens der Fischerprüfung ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatten.
> 
> ...



stimmt so auch nicht bayern schreibt nur die fischereischeine der bundesländer um wo die prüfung in etwa der in bayern entspricht.sachsen thüringen und sachsen anhalt wird zum beispiel anerkannt welche bundesländer noch weiß ich nicht.

artikel 66 bayrisches fischereigesetz

"Das Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten wird ermächtigt, durch Rechtsverordnung

die Gleichstellung der Fischerprüfungen anderer Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sowie gleichwertiger anderweitiger Prüfungen mit der nach diesem Gesetz vorgeschriebenen Fischerprüfung zu regeln"

also in der entsprechenden rechtsverordnung vom bayrischen staatsministerium müßte stehen welche scheine welcher bundesländer uneingeschränkt anerkannt werden und welche nicht.
welche verordnung dies genau ist weiß ich auch nicht.

gruß antonio


----------



## friggler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Ich einfach mal im Ministerium angerufen und mich dort mit dem zuständigen verbinden lassen.
Auch da habe Ich die Information bekommen dass die Aussage auf der ^^ zitierten Seite der Landesregierung so richtig ist. 
Anerkannt und gleichgestellt werden die STAATLICH ausgestellten Sportfischerprüfungen aller Bundesländer. Sollte es auf dem Amt Probleme geben liegt es an einer falschen Umsetzung der aktuellen Regelung. 

Leider habe Ich vergessen zu fragen ob die umgeschriebenen DAV Scheine als staatliche Scheine gelten und somit gleichgestellt sind oder nur nach der Wiedervereinigung abgelegte Prüfungen gelten.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Fxxxxx (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



friggler schrieb:


> Ich einfach mal im Ministerium angerufen und mich dort mit dem zuständigen verbinden lassen.
> Auch da habe Ich die Information bekommen dass die Aussage auf der ^^ zitierten Seite der Landesregierung so richtig ist.
> Anerkannt und gleichgestellt werden die STAATLICH ausgestellten Sportfischerprüfungen aller Bundesländer. Sollte es auf dem Amt Probleme geben liegt es an einer falschen Umsetzung der aktuellen Regelung.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Frage bzw. die Antwort auf diese Frage interessiert mich auch |rolleyes


----------



## friggler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



Fritze schrieb:


> Diese Frage bzw. die Antwort auf diese Frage interessiert mich auch |rolleyes



Dann ruf doch ganz einfach mal da an. 
Mein(e) Gesprächspartner waren sehr nett und kompetent. Die Tel.Nr. findest Du auf den weiterführenden Links bei Portal-Fischerei -> Bayern von da aus wirst Du an den Richtigen durchgestellt.
Dort bekommst Du dann vermutlich auch die richtige, dem aktuellen Stand entsprechende, Antwort auf die Du notfalls verweisen kannst und nicht die persönliche Auslegung eines Gemeindevertreters...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Chris7 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

Ich mußte meine "blaue Karte" Anfang diesen Jahres verlängern lassen. Die Prüfung habe ich vor über 20 Jahren in Rheinland-Pfals abgelegt und auf dem Schein steht immer noch die Adresse aus der Zeit, als ich noch zu Hause bei Mama und Papa gewohnt habe. Ein Umschreiben nach NRW war allerdings nicht nötig. Ich habe die Verlängerung um fünf Jahre ohne Probleme bekommen.


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

der fiscereischein wird in demjeweiligen bundesland in dem man hauptwohnsitzlich gemeldet ist probemlos umgeschrieben/verlängert, da der fischereischein auf bundesebene und nicht auf länderebene geregelt ist.


----------



## LocalPower (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



> der fiscereischein wird in demjeweiligen bundesland in dem man hauptwohnsitzlich gemeldet ist probemlos umgeschrieben/verlängert, da der fischereischein auf bundesebene und nicht auf länderebene geregelt ist.


Dem ist eben nicht so!!!
Fischereirecht und auch Fischereischeinvergabe sowie alles was da an Prüfung, Lehrgang und sonstigen Regelungen dranhängt ist Ländersache!
Das Problem des Brandenburger Fischereischeins A ist, das man NICHT verpflichtet ist den 30stündigen Lehrgang zu absolvieren um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden. Und genau DARUM erkennen einige Bundesländer den Brandenburger Fischereischein A nicht an, weil dann der nötige "Sachkundenachweis" (30h-Lehrgang) fehlt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*



Leif schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht.
> Kam aus NRW und wohne jetzt mit Hauptwohnsitz in Bayern.
> Du musst nur beweisen können, das du den lehrgang gemacht hast und nicht nur die Prüfung.



 Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, wie soll ich denn beweisen das ich einen Lehrgang gemacht habe? In NRW muß man keinen gemacht haben um an der Prüfung teilzunehmen. 

  Man meldet sich bei der unteren Fischereibehörde der Gemeinde für die Prüfung an und wartet auf die Einladung. Gibt in NRW keine Kurspflicht. 

  [FONT=&quot]Ich habe zwar einen Lehrgang absolviert, aber wie soll ich das denn jetzt nach guten 5 Jahren beweisen? Die Quittung vom Prüfungsleiter habe ich doch schon lange versemmelt beim Umzug. Habe nur das Zeugnis, meinen Fischereischein und den Sportfischerpass.

Nur interessehalber, nach Bayern zieht es micht nicht wirklich :q
[/FONT]


----------



## M.P. (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland übertragen ?*

ja,ja das ständige hin und her mit dem fischereischein. ich hoffe mal,dass da irgendwann auf bundesdeutscher ebene was getan wird. den ländern gehts nicht um die 30 stunden sachkunde, sondern ums geld. ich stamme aus der uckermark im land brandenburg und habe nachdem ich die umschreibung des alten dav-scheins verpasst, habe die prüfung noch einmal gemacht. zu der zeit wohnte ich aber in sachsen und mein schein wurde dort nur anerkannt um tages-oder wochenkarten zu kaufen. aber einen verein dort beizutreten wurde mir nicht erlaubt. als ich die fischereibehörde dort um aufklärung bat, sagte man mir, das in meinem fall gelder in ein anderes bundesland fließen und man damit nicht einverstanden sei. da sieht man mal das kuddl muddl. seit nov. letzten jahres wohne ich nun in meckpom und mein fischereischein liegt gerade zum umschreiben in rostock. ich musste meine prüfungsurkunde mit einreichen und nun warte ich auf antwort.bin mal gespannt ......

gruß m.p.


----------

